# CD-Text CDs mit dem WMP 11 brennen?



## Maximus (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich mit NERO eine Musik-CD brenne wird diese im Auto-Radio schön mit Namen und Titel angezeigt.

Wenn ich allerdings dieselbe CD mit dem WMP 11 brenne, werden weder die Titel noch die CD-Bezeichnung angezeigt.
Kann man das irgendwie ändern?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Maximus!!


----------



## octo124 (22. Januar 2007)

Da ich generell alles von meinem PC verbanne bzw. stillege, wo es bessere oder gleiche Alternativen gibt, die eine hervorragende Eigenschaft haben = ein Internetkontakt wird nur mit meinem Wissen und nur mit beabsichtigten Inhalt hergestellt, steht dein Prog auch auf dieser Liste. K.A. warum ihr immer wieder euch als gläsener User outen wollt.

Aber stöber mal hier unter den Konfigurationseinstellungen, wo da was ist zu ID-Tags. Ansonsten informiere dich mal, welche Version davon der MP11 unterstützt = es könnte sein, dass die ID-Tags deiner Musikstücke nicht supportet werden.
http://www.wintotal.de/Vorstellung/wmp11/wmp11.php

Tip zur Komplettlösung: 
Googel mal nach Foobar2000 inkl. der verfügbaren Plugins. Ist fast das "EierlegendeWollmilchtier" im Audiosektor.


----------

